# Serious sludge issues in 2008 Dodge 1500's 4.7L



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok this engine have issues with sludge. It was my cousin's old truck he trade for 07 Lincoln Mark LT with his Dad.


Well it run fine but after see black sludge in valve cover have me worry. Owner told me that oil shop put something that clean sludge. He say oil pressure gauge go crazy sometimes.

Is there way to get sludge out? It only 30K miles and it were highway miles.:realmad:

He change every 5K miles but Chrysler say 7500 miles to change oil.

My Uncle was think pour diesel fuel in engine to clean but I told I wouldn't do on that engine due excess sludge. No warranty on it.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

which engine does it have in it


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Didn't you read title

it 4.7L V8


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The only reason the sludge would build up bad would be from not changing the oil after a long time. The first few years of the 4.7 had an issue but it was mostly from where the pcv connected to the oil filler hose. It was corrected and they haven't had issues since. Many guys have mid 100k to 200k mile 4.7's running around. I had over 80k on my Dakota before trading. 

I'd try running seafoam through it. I did it to my truck and it cleared it out pretty good.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Seafoam WILL loosen the sludge. The problem with that is that Seafoam WILL loosen the sludge. Before I did anything drastic, I would pull the valve covers and clean them. Maybe even pull the intake to clean the lifter valley. Can you drop the pan easily? If so, pull it and clean it.

Then good quality oil & filter - WIX, Napa Gold. Pull the filter after 500 miles and open it up.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Where PVC Valve located? 

Well My cousin told he have 5 oil changes and I check hours it 1,745 

Isn't that lot hours for 30K miles.


I hope we can clean sludge by drive long trip on highway.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

He was changing the oil every 6000 miles???? Ding Ding theres your problem!!! Unless he was running 100% synthetic..... Just because the owners manual says every 6000 miles dosen't mean its the truth!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah- I switched to Synthetic when I Purchased my Dakota with 34k mile's on it. I ran 5w-20 and changed it every 4000 miles. It'll clean it up if you do that.


----------

